# Sunfish Conversion



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

The old sunfish sail boats? They arent plaining hulls and sont have a reinforced transom so an outbord is kinda out of the question but you could probably get around good with a trolling motor on it.


----------



## hydrophilic (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks, for the info. I guess I will clean her up and sell it or sail it


----------



## Grant (May 6, 2009)

I learned to sail on a Sunfish. Those are a lot of fun. Did you get all the boards and rigging? Is the sail in decent shape? 

If so, sail it before you sell it, great beach toy.

fltsfshr


----------



## hydrophilic (Mar 9, 2012)

I too learned to sail on one. I have the mast and poles but no rigging lines, sail, centerboard or rudder. That is why I am considering cutting it to make it into a skiff. I wish I would have kept my Holder 12. It had a nice planing hull.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

> I too learned to sail on one. I have the mast and poles but no rigging lines, sail, centerboard or rudder. That is why I am considering cutting  it to make it into a skiff. I wish I would have kept my Holder 12. It had a nice planing hull.


If your planning to cut it you can cut it just after midship where the keel begins to turn up and put a reinforced transom on it. I think I saw a build on here a few months ago where someone did it. If you cut it too far back though and there is any up turn to the keel the boat will porpoius when you run it.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

+1

It will be short and fat, but in lakes that shouldn't be much of a issue. There have been a few guys here that reinforced the rear and hung outboards on old sailboats, but like mentioned above they didn't really plane, just plowed through the water and the owners sold them fairly quickly because of this.


----------



## hydrophilic (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks guys. WOODENSKIFF did one where he cut it past mid ship, reinforced the transom, and put a flat deck across it. You answered my question why he cut it where he did.

I have built several pirogues within the past few years but this was my first venture into skiffs.

I have the opportunity to restore an old Johnsen 12. I think I will concentrate on it instead of working on an unknown result in the sunfish. Craigslist?


----------

